# Curiousity - how many hedgies?



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I notice a number of people (breeders of course but hobbyists as well) have more than one hedgehog. Just curious, how many do you have?

I have just Truffle right now (10 weeks old, had him 4 days). But in another 5 or 6 weeks I will have one of LarryT's babies as well (probably name her Toffee).


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I just have the two girls right now, and I've had them both for three months. I got Rolo, who's almost 6 months, December 24th ( Christmas present from my mom ) and Cupcake, who's around 4 months, I bought January 6th. I have a third setup though that's not being used, just in case....


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Always good to have options


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

CritterHeaven said:


> Always good to have options


Yes it is, because you just never really know what might turn up.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Right now I only have 11. Six are rescues and the other 5 are girls retired from breeding and babies that were born here. This is the lowest number I have had in 8 years and usually averaged 25ish. The most I ever had was 39, nineteen of whom were rescues.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I only have one, my boy Hercules. Although it's not for lack of trying. I've been begging hubby to let me get another one, but no go. I even took him to the pet store when we were at the mall and did the whole "Look at that baby, he's far too little to be on his own" crying bit. Didn't work.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have 6 (all rescues/rehomes)...& i would love more. i actually refused to rent a place that didn't have a 3ed bedroom or a den so i would have a hedgie room. i *heart* my hedgies.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I only have Lily right now, I've had her for just over two and a half years. She is quite the spoiled only child! :lol: The only reason she doesn't have more furry or quilly siblings is because I still live at home and Dad has given me a very definite "NO." to any other animals, besides my betta fish Poseidon. :roll: Once I move out though, I'd love to be able to rescue a hedgehog in need of a good home.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

I have 2 girls, Mila and Ebba. I have done a lot of switching around of cages, so I actually have 3 sterilite bin set-ups and a C&C set-up in addition to my ferret nation 142  all complete with multiple sets of liners and accessories... If a hedgie ever needed rescuing in my area, I'd jump on it. Because I don't have proper breeding stock, or the desire to breed at the moment, I have one main rule though... No boys allowed.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Right now we have 14 adult hedgies and 15 babies ranging from 1 week old to 4 weeks old.

6 are rescues, 7 babies are from 2 pregnant rescues that came to us and then we have our herd of 7 and the plus Ashes who was in our breeding herd but has been retired so pet only now. And of course 8 babies from our 2 girls Cassia and Romani.


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got 2 girls now, Hannah and Mrs. Puff. They live in my boys' rooms. I could see having a third but I think that'd be all. 
We also have two German Shepherds, a Parakeet, and a 25 gal tank with Moe, Larry, and Curly the pirhanna's.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i have three--Sweetie, Harvey, and Lancik.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

I just have one hedgie, Sonic  He's a 1.5 years old according to the girl I adopted him from.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I have two, Napoleon (who i thought was a boy and had 5 babies) anf Fuzzie a girl i adopted from a guy who dint hsave time for her


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I have two adults...Snowy and Spikey (I let my kids name them). I had another adult hedgie who had WHS, Lulu. Snowy had a litter of 5 hoglets the day before Lulu died, so we currently have 7 hedgies. We're going to keep one of the babies, who my daughter has named Spikeadoodle G.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have two males,Xavier and Gambit both are reverse pintos and both are named after the X-Men.  I had three males till last week,my deformed&crippled boy Quasi passed on Saturday.  He lived for over a year and was only expected to make it a few short weeks,  he was named after the Hunchback of Notre Dame and was the best hog ever.
I have three females, Xena(named after the warrior princess :lol: ) Emma Frost and Storm both named after the X-men yet again :lol: in case you haven't noticed I like the X-Men alot. 
I also have a boxer,a mutt and a whole yard full of rat terriers.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

@ Larry T-Sorry to hear what happened with Quasi. 

I have two hedgies. My boy Loken is a 1 year,8 months and my girl Sandra is a little over 9 months old. They are night and day but I enjoy the difference in personalities. I hope to be able to get another one day, I enjoy them so much but doing my best to pace myself :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Larry, I am sorry to hear about your little guy. Hugs


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I've got 3 hedgies - 2 girls, 1 boy.

Puff, my first hedgehog is around 2 (just a guess) and was "rescued" from a pet store that was a week away from going out of business due to bankruptcy. I originally wanted a baby from a breeder but puff was around 6-8 months, I worried what would become of her when the pet store closed and the sales guy dropped her and barely caught her (it was a 7 foot fall) and I was like that's it - she's coming with me. I was sad I couldn't take her cagemate at the time but I am grateful it really was a girl like they said and that I didn't end up with a pregnant hog! Puff has actually been pretty mild tempered and somewhat friendly.

Chloe, I got as a baby to get my hedgie baby fix. She came from a really awesome independent pet store who got her from a client who had a surprise litter. There are zero breeders in my area and by that point I decided "rescuing" was better anyways. Sweetest baby ever but turned into a real monster after quilling. I no longer feel like a baby is the best option for a friendly hedgehog!

Finally Oakley my boy was a SPCA rescue. Friendliest hedgehog ever! I knew I had to have him and couldnt leave him to be adopted to a bad home or euthanized. He's apparently just over 3 years old but he's so tiny and I suspect he might be a bit younger. 

None the less I love them all the same and having 3 very different hedgies has been interesting!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I have 2 - Cholla we got as a baby. Drove 5 hours each way for him. 
Zoey is a re-home. She was about 1 1/2 years old when we got her. Also was from Dallas, but her previous owner met us part was - only had to drive 3 hours each way for her. 

We are also set up as a rescue station, so are prepared to take in more hedgies if the need arises.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I have two girls.

Col. Mustard came to us from New Jersey. Someone my sister knew bought her for her daughter and the kid lost interest on her. The person was going to take her to a shelter, so my sister got her and then I went down to her house in CT and brought Mustard home with me. She was turning 1 year old then.

Pete was living in Rhode Island and her owner was moving to Hawaii and couldn't take her because they're illegal there, so we adopted her. She was about 2 1/2 years old. She had passed through 3 owners before us which explains why she doesn't trust humans at all.  

I also have an extra cage, in case a third hedgie crosses my path someday.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I love how your two look so different from each other!

Funny how many people talk about having another cage with all the fixin's JUST in case. :lol: 

I bought the double Ferret Nation. But I also ordered the single unit that goes on top to expand. LOL JUST in case


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

CritterHeaven said:


> I love how your two look so different from each other!
> 
> Funny how many people talk about having another cage with all the fixin's JUST in case. :lol:
> 
> I bought the double Ferret Nation. But I also ordered the single unit that goes on top to expand. LOL JUST in case


Thank you! They look completely different and they have VERY different personalities. Mustard is such a little doll -- lets me pet her nose, ears, touch her feet, trim her nails, rub her belly... I don't think she knows how to huff and puff although she will growl at me if I go near her food bowl. Yeah, like I'm not the one who puts the food there every night. :roll:

On the other hand, Pete is always huffing and puffing although she did come around a little bit. She lets me pet her back and falls sleep when I do so, which is a great victory compared to how she was weeks ago. Funny, the only time she will NOT huff at me is when I am filling her food bowl! She just loves to eat. :lol:

My extra cage is the first cage we had for Mustard. Then we upgraded her to a C&C and Pete got to use the cage for a little while, until her C&C was done. I thought about posting it on Craigslist and see if someone wants it, but you never know, right?


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

I have 3, Bolt, one of Henry's kids, Jadyn, retired breeding female, 4 1/2, and Calla Lilly, retired breeding female with special needs, she is totally blind, she and Jadyn live together and are BFFs.


----------



## thegiggleb0x (Mar 19, 2011)

i just have my one hedgie for now, her name is thistle, i'm not sure on her exact age.. a little over a year, i think! i adopted her from a girl on craiglist.. which, the hedgehog was in georgia! so, i kinda feel like i saved her...  she didn't have enough time for her, and i am so glad i finally have one! i've had her nearly five months now! 

eventually, i would love to get more, but it seems hard to find them in this area!


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

i have one very sweet boy,henry, and maybe a baby boy or girl soon(henry's kids :roll: )!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

I have 10 hedgehogs, 3 males and 7 females. Age ranges from 8 weeks-2.5 years old.
We are hand feeding 4 babies (3 males, 1 female) and two of our females are due today.


----------

